# Rogue River Jet boating



## futonman (Apr 6, 2011)

Here a few videos and Photos from the Rogue river in OR I took.

I love the Rogue.







2007:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz0oMC6M74I

2008:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7x-7NA_5ck&feature=fvwrel

2009
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qimsJMDjKE

2010
Part 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9t3dMx8N5I0

Part 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu3J6t6N12M&feature=related

2011
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uBqbmdrd4E

2011
My Blossom Bar Photos:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2072082&id=1489007398&l=e03df85287

This is my bud Ausie95 video he runs up and down Blossom Bar:

https://www.youtube.com/user/Ausie95

This is my bud Dans vid:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI04zfJegog

This is my bud Dans vid flys up from CA to OR and back to go jet boating 1 day LOL:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fj0hrBSMm0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 6, 2011)

Insanity at its best. I love boating but I hqve a healthy fear of that kind of water flow. That is nuckin futs!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 6, 2011)

I like my boat.There is no way in He11 that I'm taking mine through something like that.I don't care how thick the bottom is,my boat wouldn't go through that.Some guys just don't give a SH$%.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is a really cool photo though.


----------



## futonman (Apr 8, 2011)

The Rogue River is Tame compaired to this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d74sOrWVuk8

LOL

I have boated all over the US and the Rogue is one of the best.

We live in CA have to search out our white water:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsjbVRg370M

Rogue River should be respected I have hit 2 times hard out of the 30 - 40 times I have been up it. Everyone that runs the Rogue hits, there are 2 types of jet boaters those that hit rocks and those that will. After you kiss a few rocks it get easier. 

THIS guy has skills towing a broken boat down the Rogue River:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21kvvZYfc_M



Peace and love


----------

